# رباب ذات عشرة اوتار:



## bashaeran (18 يناير 2009)

*+ (( هللويا ؟ سبحوا الله في قدسه ، سبحوه في جلد عزته، سبحوه لاجل جبروته ، سبحوه لاجل كثرة عظمته ، سبحوه بصوت البوق ، سبحوه بالعود والكنارة ، سبحوه بالدفء والرقص ، سبحوه بالاوتار والمزمار، سبحوه بصوت بصنوج الرنين ، سبحوه بصنوج الهتاف ، كل نسمة فلتسبح الرب . هللويا ))*
*صلى شخص الى الله متاملا في الكلمات داود النبي (( يا الله ارنم لك ترنيمة جديدة برباب ذات عشرة اوتار )) مز 144.9 فقال :*
*- اسبحك بعيني ؟ سانضر اليك طويلا وساشبع من التامل فيك 
- اسبحك باذني ؟ ساصغي الى صوتك العذب ، والى كلامك - الحي واطيعك 
- اسبحك بقدمي ؟ ساسير بقوة روحك في الطريق الشهادتي لك . لا. لان اخاف شيئا ولن اتراجع ابدا عن دعوتك لي 
- اسبحك بيدي ؟ ساعمل في خدمتك ، وكل طاقتي اكرسا لك ...
- اسبحك بلساني ؟ سينطق فمي باعجائبك ، واتحدث عن حبك ...
- اسبحك بقلبي ؟. انه لك ، كله لك ...



* رباب ذات عشرة اوتار:/ عينان ، واذنان  ، وقدمان ويدان ، ولسان وقلب . عشرة اوتار نعزف عليها ، اعذب الالحان واروعها لمن احبنا واعطانا كل ما عنده ... من يستحق هذا النشيد اكثر منه ؟*
*منقول ( وكلمهم بالامثال ) 
الاب . فادي مسلم الانطوني*


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى 
بس هنقلة للمخدع مش طلبات ​


----------



## bashaeran (20 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> بس هنقلة للمخدع مش طلبات ​



اوكي بشكرك انت المديرة اوافقك بكامل الري
وشكرك على مرورك


----------



## المحارب الجريح (20 يناير 2009)

*صلاة ولا أروع 

يحرسك الرب​*


----------



## bashaeran (21 يناير 2009)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> *صلاة ولا أروع
> 
> يحرسك الرب​*




اشكرك مرورك والله يحرس الجميع  اذكرني في صلواتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

bashaeran

صلاة رائعة

شكراااااااا لك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## bashaeran (22 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> bashaeran
> 
> صلاة رائعة
> 
> ...



*الشكر لله اخي العزيز وسلام المسيح على الجميع الاخيار والاشرار لكي يتوبوا الى طريق الرب امين*


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

تستحق يارب أن نعزف لك ألحان المحبة والنشيد والتسبيح والحمد


----------



## bashaeran (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمرورك .وامين لرب الكون


----------



## ponponayah (26 أبريل 2009)

صلاة راااااااااااااائعة بجد
ميرسى جدا على الصلاة 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 أبريل 2009)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------

